# HGH frag 176-191/ cjc 1293/ IGF-1-LR3



## Nirvana (Apr 7, 2011)

It's seem i cannot find any "basic" information regarding these 3 peptides combined. All the research I've found has been for them individually.
Just want to know if HGH Frag and CJC 1293 can be injected in the same syringe. I know IGF needs to go IM so that one is on it's own.
If not, please explain why, and if the 2 make for a good combination or not.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tjh584 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Mate
I have been on all 3 aswell as GHRP-2 for about 2 months, i did a little reseach on DATBTRE site and from what other friends have tried and tested.

My results have been outstanding, IGF and Frag seem to be the best and fastest acting, i have deffinatley increased size and started to rip from the frag

you can pin frag, ghrp and cjc in the same shot, IGF needs to be done seperate as it is usually mixed with a different mixer (some sort of acid i cant remeber the name of)

Hope this helps mate


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Acetic acid.


----------



## rippedunit (Sep 4, 2011)

the peptides are great especially igf lr3 been getting very nice relsuts


----------

